# Possibility?



## Obie25 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi guys and gals,

I know that Galleon has some support for video blogs. But would it even be possible to try and put together an application that could watch videos from either video.google.com or even youtube.com

Im not technically savvy when it comes to this stuff. Probably the videos arent in the right format or whatever. I was just curious if that would even be an option or a possibility!

--Dennis


----------

